# LSU vs Oregon



## Les Miles (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey JetJockey,

It's 207 days till Oregon gets mauled by another SEC team. LSU is going have their way with your little ducks. 

LSU is 13-3 against the PAC-10. 

By the way, have you decided which bandwagon you're going to jump on this Fall???

-Back to your alma mater the Washington Huskies? 

-Or will you be jumping on that Oregon band wagon again? 

-What about Boise State??? After all, they are proven...


----------



## BSFR98 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ugh.....I'm an Oregon Cheerleading fan.


----------



## sandhillmike (Feb 8, 2011)

JJ will have to run all the numbers before he decides what team to jump on the bandwagon.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 8, 2011)

I think both SEC teams are going to have there hands full come the first game of the season.

I'm guessing it will be one win for the SEC, one win for Oregon/BSU.  Not sure which team will win/lose.


----------



## ACguy (Feb 8, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> JJ will have to run all the numbers before he decides what team to jump on the bandwagon.



One thing is for sure it will be a team from the west. If the first week goes good then he will be needing a new team because Oregon and BSU could have 0-1 records .


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey JetJockey,
> 
> It's 207 days till Oregon gets mauled by another SEC team. LSU is going have their way with your little ducks.
> 
> ...



I was just curious, who was the other team that mauled Oregon? I remember Oregon Mauling an sec team last year but I don't recall Oregon geting mauled?


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 8, 2011)

Those are two huge games to start the season off.  Im not sure LSU or Georgia wins.   

Les, if you lose.  I am going to bring the hammer on you and LSU.  LOL.

If Georgia loses to Boise, I believe it will derail their season. 

Huge games


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 8, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Those are two huge games to start the season off.  Im not sure LSU or Georgia wins.
> 
> Les, if you lose.  I am going to bring the hammer on you and LSU.  LOL.
> 
> ...



Win or lose its good to see these big games early in the season. I agree about UGA, but if they win, I think it could really propell them as well to a turnaround season.


----------



## gin house (Feb 8, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Those are two huge games to start the season off.  Im not sure LSU or Georgia wins.
> 
> Les, if you lose.  I am going to bring the hammer on you and LSU.  LOL.
> 
> ...



x2!!   oregon showed me a lot in the NC game,  gonna be a hard fought win IF lsu pulls it out,  i dont know that they do.  same with uga, same here lanier, i wouldnt be the least bit suprised to see both sec teams lose but who knows


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 8, 2011)

Don't know how LSU's offense will do,...but that D should be pretty tough on the ol Ducks.

I'm cautiously optimistic about UGA.
Either way, opening with big games is definitely the ticket, forces everyone, Coaches and players to get up to speed real fast.
Lose, an you have the rest of the season to climb back up, win...and you should be weeks ahead of the competition.
Loved it when BAMA opened with Clemson and Va. Tech.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 8, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> If Georgia loses to Boise, I believe it will derail their season.


You really have to wish that UGA was playing better football.  You know if they beat UGA that JJ is going to use that as the standard for measuring the SEC.

So dawgs, I'll be pulling for you in this one.

I have more confidence in LSU.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 8, 2011)

David Mills said:


> You really have to wish that UGA was playing better football.  You know if they beat UGA that JJ is going to use that as the standard for measuring the SEC.
> 
> So dawgs, I'll be pulling for you in this one.
> I have more confidence in LSU.



Don't do us any favors.


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey JetJockey,
> 
> It's 207 days till Oregon gets mauled by another SEC team. LSU is going have their way with your little ducks.
> 
> ...



I'm betting TCU.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Feb 8, 2011)

You gotta give JJ at least the month of September before he decides on what bandwagon to jump on guys.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 8, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> JJ will have to run all the numbers before he decides what team to jump on the bandwagon.



JJ will probably chhose Stanford since Luck decided to stay. 



Madsnooker said:


> I was just curious, who was the other team that mauled Oregon? I remember Oregon Mauling an sec team last year but I don't recall Oregon geting mauled?



Have you BigTen boys decided on some more stupid names for your two divisions? How about Losers & Laggards? 
Oh yeah... I almost forgot: LSU 38 Ohio State 24 
Thanks for that 2nd BCS Title 



LanierSpots said:


> Those are two huge games to start the season off.  Im not sure LSU or Georgia wins.
> 
> Les, if you lose.  I am going to bring the hammer on you and LSU.  LOL.
> 
> ...



LSU is not going to lose... we just spent $200k on a new JUCO quarterback like someone else did last year. 



Sweetwater said:


> I'm betting TCU.



JJ would never pick a team from Texas... it goes against his liberal Obama-loving nature.


----------



## Jetjockey (Feb 11, 2011)

Come on Les.  You know Oregon didn't get mauled by AU.  It was a last second field goal, in a game that could have easily gone either way.  Heres the deal.  AU had over a month to prepare for UO, LSU doesn't.    LSU has absolutely no idea what UO is going to bring into this game.  LSU's D had enough problems containing Jake Locker 2 years ago when UW rolled up 450+ yards against you, and their offense sucked compared to UO's.  Who BTW brings back most of their offensive stars back.  And Im not sure if you noticed this, but UO manhandled Cam Newton at times in the NC game.  There should have been another INT, and fumble that went UO's way, but didn't.  LSU is going to have their hands full against UO, and against UW the next year.   Sarkisian has been recruiting a team that looks very familiar to a little team in California that has done pretty well the last decade.   Remember, you had your hands full with UW 2 years ago.  That was a team that hadn't won a single game in over a year.  Since then Sark has recruited well and completely turned them around.  This will not be the same UW team that you played 2 years ago.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'll be at the dome wearing a BSU hat.  Should be the first time I see the dogs lose in Atlanta.   MAYBE JUST MAYBE I'll get to see them lose TWICE in Atlanta next year...

Flame on but I'll take em however I can get em...


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 11, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> Come on Les.  You know Oregon didn't get mauled by AU.  It was a last second field goal, in a game that could have easily gone either way.  Heres the deal.  Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.



Hey nimrod, this is a thread about LSU vs Oregon. Nothing else. Jeez...you blabber about as much as your hero Obama

LSU returns 8 starters on offense, 7 on defense, just recruited a stud QB in Mettenberger, and their defense will be faster than you think. This isn't Auburn with one key player that totes the bulk of the load for the offense... this is a loaded LSU team with plenty of weapons. Go do some homework and see for yourself. 

FYI - there's a reason several polls have chosen the Tigers preseason #1. 

I predict a rude awakening for the Ducks come September and LSU's record vs the PAC-10 improves to 14-3.


----------



## Jetjockey (Feb 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> LSU returns 8 starters on offense, 7 on defense, just recruited a stud QB in Mettenberger, and their defense will be faster than you think. This isn't Auburn with one key player that totes the bulk of the load for the offense... this is a loaded LSU team with plenty of weapons. Go do some homework and see for yourself.



Like.. OMG.  LSU returns an entire 2 more starters then Oregon does.  Like.. OMG.. Thats SO many more!!!

Dude, Oregon is stacked depth wise, or did you forget that Oregon absolutely shut down Cam Newton's running game?  They went after 1 guy, and they got him.  Plus, they return the 2 players who will be preseason favorites to win the Heisman, something LSU doesn't have.  You aren't going to know what Oregon is going to bring offensively when you play them.  Are they going to run, or throw?  Or are they going to do both?  Oregon will continue the fast paced game that allowed them to crush Tenn last year (you know, the same team LSU needed a last second penalty from Tenn to win), and will allow thier D to dominate late in the game, just like they did to AU.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 11, 2011)

LSU's defense, with the exception of one game(Auburn) was the second best in the SEC, behind BAMA.
Oregon will be nursing a hangover...they know that physically they were beaten by Auburn, regardless of the final score.
Some teams simply match up better against other teams, and UT was much improved later in the season.
Oregon will probably be a 4-5pt dog in this game.
If LSU dominates UO in the first half as UT did, don't expect a total defensive collapse by the bayou tigers.


----------



## Jetjockey (Feb 12, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Oregon will be nursing a hangover...they know that physically they were beaten by Auburn, regardless of the final score.



Your kidding me right?  We are talking the same AU team who only managed to score 6 points in the entire second half against Oregon?  The same AU team who won by 2 points, the same amount of points they scored when the stopped Oregon for a safety.  Only after Oregon killed themelves with a stupid penalty which put them on their 1 yard line?  The same AU team that had Cam Newton's running game completely shut down by Oregon?  Wasn't it big bad Cam Newton who limped off the field at the end of the game, and not Thomas?  Oregon's D popped Cam Newton in the mouth, they sacked him, pressured him, were more physical then him, something no other SEC D did all year.  I think Oregon's going to be just fine against LSU.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 12, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> Your kidding me right?  We are talking the same AU team who only managed to score 6 points in the entire second half against Oregon?  The same AU team who won by 2 points, the same amount of points they scored when the stopped Oregon for a safety.  Only after Oregon killed themelves with a stupid penalty which put them on their 1 yard line?  The same AU team that had Cam Newton's running game completely shut down by Oregon?  Wasn't it big bad Cam Newton who limped off the field at the end of the game, and not Thomas?  Oregon's D popped Cam Newton in the mouth, they sacked him, pressured him, were more physical then him, something no other SEC D did all year.  I think Oregon's going to be just fine against LSU.



Yeah...the same Auburn team that won the game AND the national championship. Spin it any way you want liberal-boy, but Auburn left it on the field and got the win. All of your whining and excuses won't change that fact.

Now as far as LSU, you keep thinking that it'll be a cakewalk down in Dallas for the Ducks. LSU loves to beat teams with that kind of smug and arrogant attitude...


----------



## Jetjockey (Feb 12, 2011)

Smug???   I didn't start this thread now did I?  Your the one who said LSU was going to "maul" Oregon because LSU has so many returning starters.  I just explained to you that LSU has exactly 2 more returning starters then Oregon, and you don't have the top running back in the country.  And if you were to really break it down, Im pretty sure Oregon is returning a lot more guys who have more playing time then LSU.  UO had 25 different guys rotating through their D last year, and thats why  AU only managed two field goals in the second half against them.

I didn't say AU didn't win either.  What I said was that game could have gone either way and for all of the talk about how AU's SEC defense was going going to crush Thomas and hurt him, well it didn't exactly happen that way.  Actually, it was Newton who got hurt by the constant pressure of UO's D.  Physically, UO played with AU all game, they bent, but didn't break (typically UO D).

I think its going to be a great game, and I don't think UO's running game is going to get shut down, but even if it does, Thomas has the ability to win a game with his arm.  Its going to be a fun one to watch.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 12, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> Your kidding me right?  We are talking the same AU team who only managed to score 6 points in the entire second half against Oregon?  The same AU team who won by 2 points, the same amount of points they scored when the stopped Oregon for a safety.  Only after Oregon killed themelves with a stupid penalty which put them on their 1 yard line?  The same AU team that had Cam Newton's running game completely shut down by Oregon?  Wasn't it big bad Cam Newton who limped off the field at the end of the game, and not Thomas?  Oregon's D popped Cam Newton in the mouth, they sacked him, pressured him, were more physical then him, something no other SEC D did all year.  I think Oregon's going to be just fine against LSU.




Go check the MSU and BAMA game stats.
BAMA held Au to negative rushing yds in the first half, Cam made a couple of throws and BAMA missed a couple of tackles and the rest is history.
Fact is Auburn's D stymied the powerful Duck Offense...as will LSU


----------



## Jetjockey (Feb 12, 2011)

So thats why you SEC guys think your D's are so good.  You think that holding a team to 450 yards of total offense is "stymied".  I got it now.   When LSU played UW in 09 and only put up 321 yards total offense to UW's 478, and got beat in ever stat of the game (except turnovers and penalties, the reason LSU won the game), that was a good performance by LSU's D.......  Got it.. It all makes sense now.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 13, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'll be at the dome wearing a BSU hat.  Should be the first time I see the dogs lose in Atlanta.   MAYBE JUST MAYBE I'll get to see them lose TWICE in Atlanta next year...
> 
> Flame on but I'll take em however I can get em...



Your momma must have a GREAT fruitcake recipe, because you have eaten WAY too much of it!


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 13, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> So thats why you SEC guys think your D's are so good.  You think that holding a team to 450 yards of total offense is "stymied".  I got it now.   When LSU played UW in 09 and only put up 321 yards total offense to UW's 478, and got beat in ever stat of the game (except turnovers and penalties, the reason LSU won the game), that was a good performance by LSU's D.......  Got it.. It all makes sense now.



Stop reaching back to the past. LSU beat Locker and your Huskies and won the game... end of story. Sore loser... 

LSU's is expected to be a much stronger team this year. Oregon will see that on the field in 202 days when they hit that brick wall...


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 13, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'll be at the dome wearing a BSU hat.  Should be the first time I see the dogs lose in Atlanta.   MAYBE JUST MAYBE I'll get to see them lose TWICE in Atlanta next year...
> 
> Flame on but I'll take em however I can get em...



Just when I had started thinking of you as a reasonable guy you post this.  This is absolutely quackers man.

I expect this kind of kookery from lilburnjoe but not you.


----------



## Jetjockey (Feb 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Stop reaching back to the past. LSU beat Locker and your Huskies and won the game... end of story. Sore loser...
> 
> LSU's is expected to be a much stronger team this year. Oregon will see that on the field in 202 days when they hit that brick wall...



Sore loser... Who are you trying to kid.  I was suprised the game wasnt 50-0 considering what Willingham did to the UW program.  The fact that LSU barely beat a UW team who didn't win a single game the year before, and was the worst team in the Pac 10 is pretty pathetic.  Sure you beat them, but you should have killed them.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Have you BigTen boys decided on some more stupid names for your two divisions? How about Losers & Laggards?
> Oh yeah... I almost forgot: LSU 38 Ohio State 24
> Thanks for that 2nd BCS Title




Not sure how that answered my question, but I conceed after that reply!!! I do agree as well, I hate the Big 10 division names. Hopefully they get changed before tha start of next season.

OH yea, the refs are the only reason ya'll won that game.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 15, 2011)

OH yea said:


> Miami says hello.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 16, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Miami says hello.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 16, 2011)

199 days until Jet Jockey switches to a NEW favorite team for the 2011 football season 

Oregon Ducks = Tiger Bait


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 7, 2011)

180 days JetJockey....is Oregon even going to be eligible to play after the NCAA gets through with the Ducks??? 

I hope so because I am looking forward to LSU beating the ducks in 6 months from now.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 7, 2011)

1st off, Randy, why you talkin smack to a guy that MADE it to the NC game when the "mighty kittiens" lost there chance against Arkie..

And as far as ya'lls STUD QB, you do know he's a UGA reject don' you.


Jetjockey. I can appreciate your arguement man, but when it comes down to it, the SEC IS the best conference in Football.  Sure, the sec has lost to Big 10 teams during regular season, but the NC ain't won by who racked up the most yards, it is determined by who puts the most points on the board in THE NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP GAME!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 8, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> 1st off, Randy, why you talkin smack to a guy that MADE it to the NC game when the "mighty kittiens" lost there chance against Arkie..
> 
> And as far as ya'lls STUD QB, you do know he's a UGA reject don' you.
> 
> ...



1st off Eddie, my name is Les and I love to eat grass... got it? 

2nd - LSU won big in the Cotton Bowl against a good Texas A&M team, finished 11-2, and #8 in the final polls. All that with two of the worst quarterbacks in the entire NCAA. Speaks volumes for the talent on the rest of the team. 

3rd - I'm not worried about where Mettenberger came from. As long as he can be successful at LSU is all that matters to me. 

4th - JJ knows the truth about the SEC being the best conference in college football. He just lives in a world of denial...


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 8, 2011)

And Comeaux, my name is emusmacker.

And what makes you think Mettenberger is going to be good, if he was that good, don't you think Richt would've found a way to keep him around.  I mean, look at how Richt let Ealy stay on after REPEATED screw ups.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 8, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> And Comeaux, my name is emusmacker.
> 
> And what makes you think Mettenberger is going to be good, if he was that good, don't you think Richt would've found a way to keep him around.  I mean, look at how Richt let Ealy stay on after REPEATED screw ups.



Well... he had a pretty good Spring practice and was one of your leading contenders to be the starting QB at Georgia last year was he not???

And I have no idea why Richt kicked him off the team. I suspect it was for lying to the coach.



> Played one season at Butler Community College leading him team to an 11-1 record and a berth in the JUCO National Championship Game ... His team finished year ranked No. 2 in the nation ... Started all 12 games at Butler, throwing for 2,678 yards and 32 touchdowns with only four interceptions ... Connected on 176-of-299 passes for a 58.9 completion percentage ... Rated as the top-ranked junior college quarterback for the 2011 class ... Named by Rivals.com as the top junior college quarterback in 2010



Much like Cam, Zach left a successful SEC program, led his JUCO team to the National Championship, had a pretty good year as noted above. 

History would indicate that he will do well at LSU but there are no guarantees on how things will turn out.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 8, 2011)

One thing I will say, it can't get any worse at QB for LSU than last yr.


----------



## bkl021475 (Mar 8, 2011)

I thought you guys were talking about hunting, darn! Of course LSU will blow them out!


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 8, 2011)

I believe LSU wins, but ain't gonna be a blowout.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 9, 2011)

*Going to be a great game no matter what...*

The Top 50 Non-Conference Games of 2011

1. Oregon vs. LSU (in Dallas), Sept. 3

Yes, the two teams have played before, but it was a much different world in 1977 as LSU blasted the Pac 8’s Oregon 56-17. They also faced off in the 1930s, splitting the series, but things are just a wee bit different this time around in this national title-caliber matchup.

Can LSU handle the Oregon pace? It’s one thing to spend the entire offseason trying to prepare for it, but it’s another to actually have the wind to go through it in live action. Without a tune-up game to get into live game shape, it’ll be up to the Tiger offense to control the tempo from the start and control the clock. Certain to be in almost everyone’s preseason top five, LSU can come up with a huge win for its season and for the SEC, but it’s not like things get too much easier with a trip down the road to face a sneaky-strong West Virginia and with conference play still to deal with. Is the offense up to the challenge and can it hang punch-for-punch? This will be telling to see how far the coaching staff, and if he’s the starting quarterback, Jordan Jefferson, have come.

Oregon has the talent returning to rev up the high-powered offense to 2010 levels, and while the new Pac 12 will be interesting and there will be some challenges, it’s not out of line to suggest that a win in Arlington should set the bar even higher for a possible run to the national title. There’s a date at Stanford and going to Arizona, Washington and Colorado will be interesting, but any team with national title aspirations, and any team good enough to beat LSU in Dallas, should be able to win those. Last year was big, and 2011 can be even more fun, and the new Pac 12 can gain a huge measure of respect, with a Duck win. 

http://cfn.scout.com/2/1053826.html


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> The Top 50 Non-Conference Games of 2011
> 
> 1. Oregon vs. LSU (in Dallas), Sept. 3
> 
> ...



Out of the top 10 OOC games next year, 7 of them are SEC games.   I had heard that the SEC does not play anyone OOC..


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 9, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Out of the top 10 OOC games next year, 7 of them are SEC games.   I had heard that the SEC does not play anyone OOC..



Hmmm... very interesting observation Spots.

It also appears that the mighty Pac-10 only has 2 of those 10 games. 

Now either they are afraid to play OOC or the Pac-10 just plain sucks and no one cares to watch them play a bunch of Division II teams.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 31, 2011)

APB for Jet Jockey Anybody seen him lately? 

Looks like the Oregon Ducks could be in trouble facing a fast LSU defense come September 



> Help is needed
> 
> The offensive line could be a position of concern. Three of last season's starters are gone, including all-conference selections Jordan Holmes and Bo Thran. The defensive line also must replace three starters, including sack-leader Kenny Rowe and both starting tackles, including star Brandon Bair. There also are two holes at linebacker, and it seems doubtful the Ducks can match the production of departed starters Casey Matthews and Spencer Paysinger. The Ducks also need a new go-to receiver with the graduation of Jeff Maehl. Oregon also lost another starting receiver in D.J. Davis, so a pecking order at the position needs to be established this spring.
> 
> Sourcehttp://collegefootball.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=1205015


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey JJ, thanks for the 4 star QB 

Four-star quarterback Jerrard Randall of Hollywood, Fla., signed a national letter of intent with LSU  



> Baton Rouge - It's a long way from national signing day but LSU has landed another member of the recruiting class, sports information director Michael Bonnette confirmed.
> Four-star quarterback Jerrard Randall of Hollywood, Fla., signed a national letter of intent with the Tigers on Saturday, giving LSU 23 signees for the 2011 recruiting class.
> Randall, a 6-feet-2, 189 pound dual threat quarterback, originally committed to Oregon but did not make a qualifying score on a standardized test. On signing day he was told by Oregon it did not have a place for him. He has since made his score and chose LSU.
> "I just signed with LSU...like right now. It is a done deal," Randall told Rivals.com Saturday evening. "I wanted to find a place I could call home and LSU is that place for me."
> ...


----------



## Les Miles (May 26, 2011)

*Updated*

Hey JetJockey,

It's 100 days till Oregon gets beat by yet another SEC team. 

LSU is going have their way with your little ducks. 

Here comes the boom!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 7, 2011)

JJ must be in hiding...


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> JJ must be in hiding...



Na.. Just sitting back and watching.  Your pretty cocky considering LSU struggled against UW 2 years ago.  A UW team that didn't win a single game the year before.  Yet somehow LSU's defense still go tore up by a pretty lousy UW offense.  This year you get Oregon.  A team that played in the NC last year, and returns most of their dangerous offensive threats.  A team that's D shut down Cam Newton in the NC game last year and is very well coached.  You won't have the advantage that Auburn had last year by being able to prepare for a month and watching lots of tape.  You have to deal with an Oregon team with the best running back in the country and a QB who is going to be that much better then last year.  Oh ya, with another back who ain't too bad either.  LSU doesn't do anything fancy and will be much easier to prepare for.  I think LSU's going to have their hands full!


----------



## gin house (Jun 7, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Those are two huge games to start the season off.  Im not sure LSU or Georgia wins.
> 
> Les, if you lose.  I am going to bring the hammer on you and LSU.  LOL.
> 
> ...



x2!!!   oregon is pretty tough, wont be a cakewalk by no means IF lsu pulls it out.   If Boise st. hadnt lost their two bigtime recievers this season to the nfl id give them the nod over UGA but i believe this one will be too close to call.  neither team will be ran over by anybody.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 7, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> Na.. Just sitting back and watching.  Your pretty cocky considering LSU struggled against UW 2 years ago.  A UW team that didn't win a single game the year before.  Yet somehow LSU's defense still go tore up by a pretty lousy UW offense.  This year you get Oregon.  A team that played in the NC last year, and returns most of their dangerous offensive threats.  A team that's D shut down Cam Newton in the NC game last year and is very well coached.  You won't have the advantage that Auburn had last year by being able to prepare for a month and watching lots of tape.  You have to deal with an Oregon team with the best running back in the country and a QB who is going to be that much better then last year.  Oh ya, with another back who ain't too bad either.  LSU doesn't do anything fancy and will be much easier to prepare for.  I think LSU's going to have their hands full!



I'm not worried one bit about what happened 2 years ago when LSU beat your UW team.

LSU will be loaded this year, with plenty of returning starters and a defense that will show Oregon what real speed is.

Oh and no need to be fancy when the game plan is to run slap over the duckies. 

See for yourself in 87 days.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I'm not worried one bit about what happened 2 years ago when LSU beat your UW team.



You should be.  LSU struggled against the UW, and they struggled against UNC last year in their opening game.  Oregon ain't UW or UNC, and they won't start out slow.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 7, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> You should be.  LSU struggled against the UW, and they struggled against UNC last year in their opening game.  Oregon ain't UW or UNC, and they won't start out slow.


 
Dude, surely you aren't so ignorant to think that those are the same teams. 

Different teams every year JJ, just like your bandwagon duckies. 

Oh and by the way, who won those two games versus UW & UNC???


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 26, 2011)

Man, I can't wait


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 1, 2011)

33 days till some football!!!

GEAUX TIGERS!



























































































And no one has heard a peep from JeyJockey in some time now...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> 33 days till some football!!!
> 
> GEAUX TIGERS!
> 
> ...



Dancing pink elephants?  wow....


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 1, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Dancing pink elephants?  wow....



Almost as bad as you dressing us as a gladiator huh?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 3, 2011)

Who's ready... because it's 31 days till some football!!!



GEAUX TIGERS!​


Here's a good write-up on the game versus Oregon.

2011 Football Season Preview - Week 1 v. Oregon (Dallas)
http://www.andthevalleyshook.com/2011/8/1/2269086/2011-season-preview-week-1-v-oregon-dallas


----------



## Wacenturion (Aug 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey JetJockey,
> 
> It's 207 days till Oregon gets mauled by another SEC team. LSU is going have their way with your little ducks.
> 
> ...




Yes...........We Are Proven!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2011)

Wacenturion said:


> Yes...........We Are Proven!



Well look who showed up after a 6 month hiatus. 

I guess your boys had better eat their wheaties if your blue smurfs have a chance of beating Georgia down here in the dome next month. 

But I don't think that's gonna happen...


----------



## Wacenturion (Aug 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Well look who showed up after a 6 month hiatus.
> 
> I guess your boys had better eat their wheaties if your blue smurfs have a chance of beating Georgia down here in the dome next month.
> 
> But I don't think that's gonna happen...



Too funny...yep, the smurf kingdom has returned.  Go Broncos


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Well look who showed up after a 6 month hiatus.
> 
> I guess your boys had better eat their wheaties if your blue smurfs have a chance of beating Georgia down here in the dome next month.
> 
> But I don't think that's gonna happen...



In Wacenturions defense.  This forum is pretty boring until about 1 month before football season......
Im just trying to figure out how Im gonna get the LSU/OR football game in the boat when Im anchored up at the mouth of the Cowlitz on the Columbia River fishing for salmon on Sept 3rd...  Lets hope we limit early so I can get to the tavern in Rainier and watch the game!


----------



## Wacenturion (Aug 5, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> In Wacenturions defense.  This forum is pretty boring until about 1 month before football season......
> Im just trying to figure out how Im gonna get the LSU/OR football game in the boat when Im anchored up at the mouth of the Cowlitz on the Columbia River fishing for salmon on Sept 3rd...  Lets hope we limit early so I can get to the tavern in Rainier and watch the game!



Jet...I may be in the same boat...well not the same one literally, but somewhere out there with you and all the rest of the crowd.  Trouble is, not only does Oregon and LSU kick off at 5pm Pacific, but so does Boise State and Georgia.  

Guess we'll just have to finish early that day.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> In Wacenturions defense.  This forum is pretty boring until about 1 month before football season......
> Im just trying to figure out how Im gonna get the LSU/OR football game in the boat when Im anchored up at the mouth of the Cowlitz on the Columbia River fishing for salmon on Sept 3rd...  Lets hope we limit early so I can get to the tavern in Rainier and watch the game!



Two things....

First off... No self-respecting college football fan would ever, and I mean ever, miss the first game of the season. No matter what... 

Second, I can DVR the game for you but I don't think you are going to like the way the game turns out. 


Oh and....






















GEAUX TIGERS!
​


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Two things....
> 
> First off... No self-respecting college football fan would ever, and I mean ever, miss the first game of the season. No matter what...



Well, if the game's don't kick off till 5 PM.  Then not only will I get to watch the games, I should have a couple 20+ lb salmon in the boat, ready to be grilled, and an ice cold Alaskan Amber or Summer Ale...    But yes, I would miss opening day to fish for fall kings on the Columbia.  Watching someone score a TD is fun, but getting your tail kicked by a 30+ lb king for 45 minutes.. Now thats life!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> Well, if the game's don't kick off till 5 PM.  Then not only will I get to watch the games, I should have a couple 20+ lb salmon in the boat, ready to be grilled, and an ice cold Alaskan Amber or Summer Ale...    But yes, I would miss opening day to fish for fall kings on the Columbia.  Watching someone score a TD is fun, but getting your tail kicked by a 30+ lb king for 45 minutes.. Now thats life!



Tree-Huggers


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Tree-Huggers



That not nice.  I was thinking about bringing you some fresh salmon  and a couple smoked fillets until you made that comment.  Guess Ill just have to keep them to myself now!


----------



## WilcoSportsman (Aug 5, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> Well, if the game's don't kick off till 5 PM.  Then not only will I get to watch the games, I should have a couple 20+ lb salmon in the boat, ready to be grilled, and an ice cold Alaskan Amber or Summer Ale...    But yes, I would miss opening day to fish for fall kings on the Columbia.  Watching someone score a TD is fun, but getting your tail kicked by a 30+ lb king for 45 minutes.. Now thats life!



That's why we have dove shoots in the south.  The hunting is going to be over before both games kick off.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2011)

*Moved from the poll thread to here*



Jetjockey said:


> Lets see.. They bring back nearly every skilled position player on the #1 offense in the country last year.  They bring back most of their secondary that was one of the toughest to throw against in the nation and was near the top in interceptions.   The only real positions they had to replace were a couple O lineman and D lineman.  The O line will be the biggest issue.  The D will lost a couple starters but will be just fine since Oregon rotated 25 guys through there D last year.  Being a started didn't mean a heck of a lot since a lot of guys got a lot of playing time.  Thats the reason their D killed people in the second half all last year.  Yes, even the #1 team in the SEC only scored 2 FG's last year in the second half.  I don't see that changing this year due to the way Oregon runs their D.  If LSU doesn't have the lead at the end of the first half, they will be in trouble, because they are going to have a tough, tough time scoring in the second half.
> 
> We still have a month to go and the trash talking is already starting... Gotta Love football season!



LSU is a second half team. They are deep enough to handle Oregon easily on the O-line and RB.



Jetjockey said:


> I'm not buying the Sooner hype, and I honestly think LSU needs a better QB to be ranked as high as they are.  Not that LSU isnt a very good team, but Jordan Jefferson hasn't proved he can guide a top 5 team yet.  Im really interested to watch him against Oregon's secondary, because Oregon's secondary should be very good this year.  My guess is he throws at least 2 INT's against Oregon, and possibly 3.  If he can prove everyone wrong, LSU is going to be very good.  But the QB position is kinda important.  And LSU has a lot of question marks at QB.



Jordan Jefferson is a 3 year starter with 4000 passing yards and an 11-2 record last year. Mettenberger is and excellent passer and is standing right behind him just waiting to get into the game. So I think LSU will be okay this year. BTW - you might want to go watch that Cotton Bowl tape again. JJ was no slouch in that game and your secondary isn't going to be all that great with Harris on the sidelines. 



Jetjockey said:


> Cliff Harris won't be playing, and he's the man. That will definately hurt.  But all the talk about SEC defenses, and people forget what Oregon did to Auburn last year.  Oregon is a bend, but don't break defense.  Thats why they give up yards, but not points.  Last year Oregon ranked #12 overall in scoring defense.  LSU was #11.  The only SEC schools ranked higher then Oregon were LSU (#11) and Bama (#3).   There is not a better defense in the entire country in the second half.  Oregon only gave up 8 touchdowns all year last year in the second half.  The reason is because they rotated 25 guys through their D all year.  During the second half, Oregon's D is just getting started because they have so many fresh legs.  The drawback to that is their D line is going to be much smaller then LSU's.  The question is, will LSU's bigger stronger O line be able to hold off fresh legs all game long?  Especially in the heat?  Oregon's D held Cam Newton and Auburn to only 2 field goals in the second half last year.  One of those came after a controversial call.    As a matter of fact, late in the game Oregon's smaller D was lighting Cam Newton up and even hurt him......  Oregon paid for some darn fine recruits, the question is can the mold them into great D and O lineman by Sept 3rd?



First off, LSU isn't Auburn. All due respect, Auburn wasn't the greatest in defense last year. LSU will have a much better and faster defense, a better D-line, and an excellent secondary. LSU has always had a good defense. It's fast and it's nasty. Just ask some of the other SEC fans here.

As far as LSU's O-line handling the substitutions and the heat... you've obviously never been to Baton Rouge in August. It's a brutal, humid heat. I predict they will do just fine inside of Cowboy Stadium. Especially if the roof is closed and the A/C is kicking.    



Jetjockey said:


> LSU is going to have a much better O line then Oregon's D line.  Unlike the Auburn game, when Oregon had to worry about Cam Newton's arm,  Oregon is going to line up and try to stop the run.  They are going to let Jefferson try and throw against them, and I think thats where the INT's come from.  LSU will probably be able to have luck running the ball, especially in the first half, but as the second half rolls around, Oregon is going to get to Jefferson, especially since he tends to hold on to the ball too long and LSU's O line will start to wear down.  Oregon is just too darn deep and they rotate so many guys though.   Oregon's offense works fast, and spends very little time on the field.  Normally, thats a bad thing, but in Oregon's case, thats the game plan, and why that HAVE to have so many guys rotate on Defense.  I don't see LSU scoring many points on Oregon in the second half because even though their O line is much better, they are going to get tired..   IMO the key to this game will rest compltely on Jordan Jefferson.  If he can throw the ball well enough to keep Oregon off balance, LSU has a good shot at winning the game.  If he can't, Oregon will beat LSU.  I dont' think Jordan Jefferson is Cam Newton, and I think Oregon eventually gets to him.  BUT, if he has a good game with his arm, Oregon is in trouble.



Again, LSU has the size/strength advantage on the O-line to dominate the running attack. We also have 4-5 running backs that can take a snap now. Spencer Ware & Michael Ford are the main two. And JJ has the talent to light you up. Just ask Texas A&M. And if he's not getting it done, in goes Mettenberger or Lee. 



RipperIII said:


> JJ, LSU's secondary is light years ahead of Aubbies secondary.
> LSU's defense is much better than Auburn's defense of last year (with all due respect to Fairly).
> LSU's Offense is the big "?"
> I expect to see a very similar game as last year's NC game.
> ...



Ripper has some great points. LSU will have one of the best secondaries in the country. And you can expect the line to blitz often and dominate the run attack. Anthony "Freak" Johnson... I think you should become familiar with him: http://www.andthevalleyshook.com/2011/7/24/2291575/better-know-a-freshman-mr-freak



Jetjockey said:


> Im gonna say Oregon 27, LSU 17.  I think Oregon gets one TD from their Defense.  AU had 1 month to prep for a team they saw tape from all year.  LSU has had all summer but they haven't had a chance to see what Oregon is going to bring at them this year.  Plus, LSU has not started strong the last several years.  Thomas, James, and Barner were only sophomores last year.  Imagine what they will do as juniors.  Oregon's offense will be better then last year!



Likewise, Oregon has no idea what LSU will bring to the game. We return more starters, the team is loaded with talent and QB play is really the one question mark. I predict the Ducks and you are in for a rude awakening.



RipperIII said:


> The duck D may very well score, like I said, LSU's O is a mystery, but they will be able to run the ball, they won't rely on finesse, just raw power and speed.



Yep, the game-plan will be to run right at the Ducks and run them slap over. 



Jetjockey said:


> Thats the part I want to see.  Will LSU be able to run the ball all game long.  Last year, Oregon always wore down offenses in the second half.  Even good offenses that were much bigger and stronger.  Ill take a smaller fast guy who is fresh, then a big strong guy who is out of gas all day long.  BTW.. I think Oregon is a faster team then LSU.   Everyone talked about how fast Newton was, yet nobody seemed to realize Oregon's D caught him from behind several times and seemed much faster then him most of the game.   Gonna be a fun game to open the season!
> 
> BTW.. Wheres Les Miles.  He should be piping in her pretty quick to tell me how full of it I am, and how Oregon doesn't have a chance to compete with the bigger, stronger, much faster LSU..



LSU has enough backs to run at Oregon all day long. Depth is not a problem at all.

And don't worry... I'm right here to keep you honest and your glorious dreams of victory in-check.  



Jetjockey said:


> ...But hey, we get to see how LSU's Defense does against Thomas and company this year.  Did I mention last year they were only Sophmores?



LSU will do fine against the guy who really wanted to play at LSU anyway. (That would be Thomas who is LSU star receiver Russell Shepard's cousin and a former LSU commit)


----------



## Wacenturion (Aug 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Well look who showed up after a 6 month hiatus.
> 
> I guess your boys had better eat their wheaties if your blue smurfs have a chance of beating Georgia down here in the dome next month.
> 
> But I don't think that's gonna happen...




We don't need Wheaties....we have our own magic berry cereal.  It too is proven.  Now you know our secret.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey JJ, get a load of this... 



> Defense powers SEC - Strong defensive fronts have led league to five straight national titles
> 
> From Florida in 2006 to Auburn in 2010, defensive linemen caused opponents fits in national title games. In '06, Ohio State looked unbeatable until it ran into the Gators' brick wall and was blown out in Glendale, Ariz. The same held true for Oregon last January -- when the Ducks' normally deadly run game was smothered by Auburn in the national title game.
> 
> http://www.floridatoday.com/article/20110807/SPORTS/108070325/





> National title runs through SEC, not Norman
> 
> Still, the SEC just keeps winning national titles, and it shows no sign of ending. This isn't an aberration. This isn't an abnormality. This is how it is. The SEC is the conference to beat.
> 
> ...



BTW - LSU is built for speed on defense. Your duckies will find this out in 23 days.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 25, 2011)

9 days till some football!!!

Cowboys Classic LSU vs. Oregon Hype Video


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey Jetjockey - do you agree with this? 



> *Ducks Insider: Oregon must win big games on national stage to ascend to college football elite*
> 
> Last year, Oregon's nonconference schedule was marshmallow soft -- not the Ducks' fault. When they scheduled Tennessee, they expected to be playing a Southeastern Conference powerhouse.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Jetjockey - do you agree with this?



Not really.  Ya, they have lost a couple OOC games.  But don't forget, it was a last second field goal that cost them the NC game against AU last year.  And there was some very, very questionable calls that went against Oregon.  Don't get me wrong, they need to win a big game, but I believe 100% that they belong in the upper echelon of football.  Remember, the rolled Stanford last year and Stanford ended up in the top 5.  Also don't forget that this is only there 3rd year under Chip Kelly, so they are essentially a very young program, and need to build some history.  I think he will continue to recreuit very well and have a top team year in and year out.   However, if they don't win a big game pretty quick then Kelly will start to look a lot like Big Game Bob..  I don't think anyone questions whether Oklahoma is a top echelon team, even though they can win a NC or decent BCS game to save their lives.  Chip Kelly coaches an exciting style of offense, and defense. Kids are going to want to play for him.   Oregon is the perfect example of being able to buy a great program.  Without Phil Knight, Oregon is a bottom of the barrel Pac 10 team.  

Dont forget, that Oregon was supposed to struggle when they lost LeGarrette Blunt and Jeremiah Massoli.  All they did was replace them with better Freshman that will be near the top of the Heisman list this year.  Has Oregon reallymade it yet?  Maybe, maybe not.  They definatly don't have the history of the big name schools.  But I think its hard not to say they aren't an upper echelon team.  They just need a big win to cement that.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 28, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> Not really.  Ya, they have lost a couple OOC games.  But don't forget, it was a last second field goal that cost them the NC game against AU last year.  And there was some very, very questionable calls that went against Oregon.  Don't get me wrong, they need to win a big game, but I believe 100% that they belong in the upper echelon of football.  Remember, the rolled Stanford last year and Stanford ended up in the top 5.  Also don't forget that this is only there 3rd year under Chip Kelly, so they are essentially a very young program, and need to build some history.  I think he will continue to recreuit very well and have a top team year in and year out.   However, if they don't win a big game pretty quick then Kelly will start to look a lot like Big Game Bob..  I don't think anyone questions whether Oklahoma is a top echelon team, even though they can win a NC or decent BCS game to save their lives.  Chip Kelly coaches an exciting style of offense, and defense. Kids are going to want to play for him.   Oregon is the perfect example of being able to buy a great program.  Without Phil Knight, Oregon is a bottom of the barrel Pac 10 team.
> 
> Dont forget, that Oregon was supposed to struggle when they lost LeGarrette Blunt and Jeremiah Massoli.  All they did was replace them with better Freshman that will be near the top of the Heisman list this year.  Has Oregon reallymade it yet?  Maybe, maybe not.  They definatly don't have the history of the big name schools.  But I think its hard not to say they aren't an upper echelon team.  They just need a big win to cement that.



I thought it was pretty intersting that it was a Oregon beat reporter that wrote the article. I guess not everyone up there is drinking the Koolaid. 

As to whether Oregon is a an upper-echelon team or not, I think the LSU game will be telling as to if the Ducks are a contender or a pretender. 

#3 versus #4 to start off the season is certainly going to be a great game.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I thought it was pretty intersting that it was a Oregon beat reporter that wrote the article. I guess not everyone up there is drinking the Koolaid.
> 
> As to whether Oregon is a an upper-echelon team or not, I think the LSU game will be telling as to if the Ducks are a contender or a pretender.
> 
> #3 versus #4 to start off the season is certainly going to be a great game.



Haven't really paid attention to either team this year.  How's LSU suspensions going to affect this game?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Haven't really paid attention to either team this year.  How's LSU suspensions going to affect this game?



I felt a whole lot better about the corndogs chances to win before it all went down.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 28, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Haven't really paid attention to either team this year.  How's LSU suspensions going to affect this game?





rhbama3 said:


> I felt a whole lot better about the corndogs chances to win before it all went down.



Luckily we are deep at the QB position with 5th yr Sr Lee who started 9 games back in 2008, and has played enough in a rotation during 2009 & 2010 to gain gametime experience. 

He is a better passer than Jordan was but has had interecption issues in the past (2008). All he really needs to do is hand off to the deep RB corps and make some passes here and there to keep the defense honest. 

LSU won 11 games last year by running straight at teams... I don't expect that to change too much.  Spencer Ware is a beast and could have a breakout year. He showed a glimpse of that in the Cotton Bowl.

Receiver-wise... losing Russell Shepard is tough. But we have 5* Fr. Jarvis Landry ready to fill in as well as several other talented guys. Junior WR Rueben Randle is an excellent receiver that has just needed a better passing QB to make some decent numbers. This whole situation could turn out to be a blessing for him.

Keep in mind that Jarrett Lee has made some key passes in the past few years to win some games such as the 47 yard 3rd down pass to Rueben Randle to ice the LSU-Bama game last year. But keep in mind that Miles may start Lee but Mettenberger is definitely going to see some meaningful playing time. And he's the most talented of all the LSU quaterbacks.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey Jet Jockey, 

How about a friendly avatar bet with you for the LSU-Oregon game???

-Winner picks avatar of choice for the loser.

-Avatar stays up from game-day until the day after the BCSCG.

You game fly-boy???


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 2, 2011)

Duck season opens tomorrow!!! 

Check out this new video from LSUsports.net


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm gonna be real interested to see what new wrinkles Kelly implements to slow the LSU front 7.

Anyway you look at this game, one thing is for dead certain, this will be big time _backyard_ ball, between corndog and Kelly we're likely to recognize a few plays from our childhood.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Jet Jockey,
> 
> How about a friendly avatar bet with you for the LSU-Oregon game???
> 
> ...



Anyone seen our favorite Oregon fan?? I guess you could say that JetJockey is "ducking" my proposal...


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 3, 2011)

*How The LSU Tigers Will Beat The Oregon Ducks*

Finally game week is here. Distractions be forgotten, it is time to focus on some football. LSU and Oregon can now concentrate on pounding each other to oblivion and forget about Willie Lyles, 118 mph car chases and parking lot bar fights. Fans for both can return to dissecting color schemes, game plans and who is faster, instead of the NCAA compliance staff and the U.S. legal system. This Saturday, the Tigers and Ducks will be exorcising the 2011 offseason from hades.

Arguably, the Tigers were a little wearier as they entered game week. Where the Ducks had all summer to move past the Cliff Harris saga, the Tigers had to immediately cauterize the wound inflicted by Jefferson’s suspension and rebound on the shoulders of Jarrett Lee. Apparently this wasn’t considered too much of a blow outside of Baton Rouge, as the suspension barely nudged the betting lines in Vegas.

Why did the lines barely move? LSU isn’t expected to pass the ball to win. That’s why. LSU is expected to win by pounding a defense in to submission with a bruising running game. It is expected to win by using a devastatingly quick defense to attack an opposing offense, shut down its playmakers and force turnovers. Les Miles is going to line up and beat a team by dictating his terms and controlling the tempo of the game. Plain and Simple.

Will the Tigers be able execute the game plan? If the team can galvanize themselves and be prepared to pounce, then the answer is a resounding YES. If the coaches can’t rally the troops, then the Tigers could suffer only their second non-conference loss under Les Miles.

How do the Tigers win this game?

Rush the ball for a minimum of 150 yards. Last year, the Tigers were 11-2 overall. In the eleven wins, the Tigers churned out over 150 yards rushing. Oregon is returning only two starters from a defensive front seven that allowed 128 rushing ypg in 2010. LSU is returning the bulk of an offensive line that averaged 185 rushing yards per-game in 2010. In the backfield, Spencer Ware will be starting. Although Stevan Ridley’s 1,100 yards are tough to replace, many are saying that Ware will be the best all-purpose, every-down back in purple and gold since Kevin Faulk. LSU should be able to run on the Ducks.

Jarrett Lee will have to pass the ball. Lee needs to be the QB that orchestrated clutch drives to secure victories against Florida and Alabama. He has to shake the inconsistencies that made him look lost against Auburn and Tennessee. Lee has a big arm and has shown flashes of brilliance when given time to hook up with his receivers. If Lee is able to move the chains via the pass, it will keep the Ducks from loading the box to stop the run, and Lee won’t be forced or pressured to win the game with his arm. This won’t be easy for Lee, even with the loss of Duck’s defensive back, Cliff Harris. Although Oregon will be green at the CB position, The Ducks still return safeties Boyett and Pleasant who combined for five interceptions and 143 tackles in 2010. However, if LSU gets the ground game going, one of those safeties will have move up in the box, leaving some very enticing one-on-one match-ups for the LSU receivers.

Reuben Randle needs to go off. This offseason, Reuben Randle was labeled as one of the most talented and underrated receivers in the NCAA. He is even considered a first round draft talent by several NFL pundits. This is the game to show it to prove it. If LSU runs the ball effectively, Randle should end up in one-on-one situations against inexperienced cornerbacks. He needs to command the ball in those situations and catch anything that comes close. Randle proved to be Lee’s go to guy in clutch situations last year. If they can hook up consistently against the Ducks, LSU will be 1-0 on Sunday.

The o-line must provide the time. LSU’s line is going to be good in 2011. It is going to excel at run blocking. It has to be outstanding in pass protection to win this game. This might be easier without Jordan Jefferson. Lee will be in the pocket much more than Jefferson. The linemen won’t have to account for where Jefferson’s feet may move the pocket. They can focus on assignments and hopefully give Lee the time to look downfield. Lee just needs to make the plays and get the ball to the bevy of weapons in the Tiger arsenal. If he can’t, Zach Mettenberger is itching to try his luck.

On the other side of the ball….

This will be one of the quickest and most high scoring offenses LSU has ever faced. It averaged just over 47 points per game in 2010. In three of four games against ranked opponents, it averaged a scorching 51 points per game…the exception being Auburn. The Quack Attack returned to Earth with a paltry 19 points. Another good non- conference team had time to prepare and condition themselves for the attack and defused it. Remember, Chip Kelly is 1-3 when facing a top 25 team that has had more than one week to prepare for the Ducks.

Corral Thomas’ legs. Darron Thomas must stay in the pocket. Once the Duck’s QB is on the loose, his ability to run creates havoc on opposing defenses. The former Tiger recruit must be forced to stay between the tackles to take away the options his legs provide the Ducks. LSU will utilize the speed of Sam Montgomery and a host of other lightning quick defensive ends to keep Thomas from having easy access to anywhere else other than the pocket. LSU will also be using multiple five defensive back sets to provide another set of wheels to attack Thomas and LaMichael James in the backfield. More than likely, Tyrann Mathieu will be the one John Chavis unleashes to bring pressure or drop back in extra coverage. Mathieu excelled in this role last year and should be even nastier this year.

Control the line. Traditionally, the Ducks O-line and rushing attack have struggled against more physical defenses. LSU was very nasty and opportunistic in 2010. However, it wasn’t very stout against the run in 2010. Against Oregon, the tackles for LSU will have to make themselves known. If people don’t know who Michael Brockers, Ego Ferguson, Anthony Johnson and Josh Downs are now, they better by the time the clock hits zero this Saturday. They need to play in the Oregon backfield all night. This rotation needs to create the same disruption that Nick Fairley and company caused in last year’s title game. This could be a very real possibility given that Oregon’s center and two guards are all new starters and somewhat undersized as well (6-3, 275 average).

Contain LaMichael James. Much like the Duck’s quarterback, their Heisman Trophy contender at running back shouldn’t be allowed too much open space. This isn’t going to be easy considering LaMichael James could find open space between two fat guys sitting in coach. James will get his touches and yards. It will be up to the entire defense to fly to the ball and limit his ability to turn a four yard scamper into a forty yard TD. Once again, the LSU defensive line will need to live in the Duck backfield and disrupt the lanes.

Shut down Paulson and company. Probably the biggest mismatch of the game is tight end David Paulson going against any of the LSU linebackers. Paulson, a legit NFL tight end prospect, is a huge target and will be Darron Thomas’ primary target until someone can fill the cleats of Jeff Maehl. Trying to fill those cleats against Tyrann Mathieu, Morris Claiborne, Craig Loston, Brandon Taylor and the rest of LSU’s uber-talented secondary will be next to impossible. Paulson will be Thomas’ safety valve and the LSU linebackers better be aware of where he is on the field at all times. Hopefully, the front seven of LSU doesn’t give the Ducks the time to find him.

Interesting Fact: LSU’s 11th ranked defense played the fifth toughest schedule in the country last year. Oregon’s 12th ranked defense played the 83rd toughest schedule. LSU’s opponents had an 82-49 record. Oregon’s opponents were 68-63.

Prediction: LSU TIGERS 24, OREGON DUCKS 16 

Full Article: http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/2011/lsu-tigers-beat-oregon-ducks/


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 3, 2011)

20 minutes till game time and I am pumped!!! 

I guess JJ has gone in hiding and will not be here to accept my avatar bet. How convenient... 

I am going to try and stay off of here and watch the game without posting except for halftime.

Best of luck to the Dawgs and let's geaux kick some west coast tree-hugging tater-head butt!

GEAUX TIGERS!!!​


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2011)

Good luck tonight Tigers! Eat some duck tonight!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 3, 2011)

LSU 16 Oregon 13 @ halftime 

LSU is not exactly crisp on offense but we just ran the ball down their throats to score a TD right before halftime. The defense is doing what it takes to contain LaMichael James but Oregon is beating us on the short pass. 

GEAUX TIGERS!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 3, 2011)

LSU 30 Oregon 13 @ 3:00 in the 3rd QTR 

That LSU Defense is tearing the Ducks up!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 3, 2011)

33-13 LSU leads in the top of the 4th


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 3, 2011)

Way to go Corndogs.  I knew I was picking the right horse...  Congrats on the great game...   Duck soup taste good dont it..    

Way to show up..


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 3, 2011)

I think the Tigers are proving to the country tonight that Oregon and not LSU is the team that is overrated. 

The PAC-12 is a joke.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 3, 2011)

LSU is doing what they do.  Play defense.   Oregon is frustrated and has no clue what to do now.  Chip Kelly looks like he did at times against us.  Lost


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice play fake by Oregon. 33-20 LSU with 9:14 left in the game.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Nice play fake by Oregon. 33-20 LSU with 9:14 left in the game.


Les, your guys are playing awesome and with heart. What got my attention was early in the game when no 24 intercepted that pass and had 2 ducks on him trying to get the ball back. Then your no 7 kid comes to his aid and to get some before the play ended. I would like to see some of that on the Bama sideline. Roll tide.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 3, 2011)

LSU 40
Oregon 27

JetJockey will be along shortly to spin the stats and make excuses. 

GEAUX TIGERS!!!!


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> LSU 40
> Oregon 27
> 
> JetJockey will be along shortly to spin the stats and make excuses.
> ...



Nope..  Oregon got beat plain and simple.  At least this game they deserved to lose.  You cant turn the ball over 4 times and expect to beat LSU.  Oregon played sloppy and got beat because of it.  Congrats to LSU, they exposed Oregon.  If Oregon plays like that the rest of the year, they will be a middle of the road Pac 12 team.  Miles had LSU ready, Oregon wasn't.  Congrats to LSU.. Its open Duck season!!!!    And Les, before you say that I bailed out on your avatar bet, I didn't!  I have been salmon fishing for the last week and just got back to my parents house.  I just opened your PM about 5 minutes ago.  But, I would have taken you up on your bet... Thank God for salmon fishing!


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 3, 2011)

Oregon's D got tired. The smallish skill players got beat up causing at least 2 of the turnovers that I saw.
Oregon tries to wear down a D with pace and tempo,...LSU did it the old fashioned way...brute force and a deep bench.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 4, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Oregon's D got tired. The smallish skill players got beat up causing at least 2 of the turnovers that I saw.
> Oregon tries to wear down a D with pace and tempo,...LSU did it the old fashioned way...brute force and a deep bench.



Miles had also conditioned the defense to be ready for Oregons quick tempo by rotating two different offensive units in and out every play during practice drills. Looks like it worked because LSU kept up with the Ducks the whole game. Even after that very long drive the Ducks scored on.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 4, 2011)

Congrats to LSU for a very fine ball game and making the pride of the Pac-12 look like duck soup; now I wouldn't mind it if half the team got suspeneded for the rest of the season.

RTR!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 4, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> Nope..  Oregon got beat plain and simple.  At least this game they deserved to lose.  You cant turn the ball over 4 times and expect to beat LSU.  Oregon played sloppy and got beat because of it.  Congrats to LSU, they exposed Oregon.  If Oregon plays like that the rest of the year, they will be a middle of the road Pac 12 team.  Miles had LSU ready, Oregon wasn't.  Congrats to LSU.. Its open Duck season!!!!    And Les, before you say that I bailed out on your avatar bet, I didn't!  I have been salmon fishing for the last week and just got back to my parents house.  I just opened your PM about 5 minutes ago.  But, I would have taken you up on your bet... Thank God for salmon fishing!



Well since by your own words that you "would have taken you up on your bet..." why don't we just go ahead and take that as an acceptance to the bet after-the-fact and post you up a nice, new LSU avatar??? 

Otherwise your own words mean nothing to us here in the sports forum.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 4, 2011)

Oregon didn't come to play ball.  Its that simple.  I didn't see an LSU team that was dominate.  What I saw was an Oregon team that wasn't prepared.  Guys cramping on the sidelines, 4 turnovers, poor decision making, and 12 penalties for 95 yards.  Your not going to beat LSU playing sloppy football.  Heres the stat that killed Oregon.  Oregon had 3 points off turnovers.  LSU had 20.  Turnovers and penalties killed Oregon.  If they don't clean that up really quick they will be in big trouble all year.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Well since by your own words that you "would have taken you up on your bet..." why don't we just go ahead and take that as an acceptance to the bet after-the-fact and post you up a nice, new LSU avatar???
> 
> Otherwise your own words mean nothing to us here in the sports forum.



Sorry bud.. Just because I said I would have doesn't mean that I did.  So no LSU avatar for me.  Too bad for you I guess.  I give LSU credit.  They played a very good no mistake, well coached game.   They will be pretty hard to beat if they keep that up. Oregon made way to many mistakes.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 4, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> Oregon didn't come to play ball.  Its that simple.  I didn't see an LSU team that was dominate.  What I saw was an Oregon team that wasn't prepared.  Guys cramping on the sidelines, 4 turnovers, poor decision making, and 12 penalties for 95 yards.  Your not going to beat LSU playing sloppy football.  Heres the stat that killed Oregon.  Oregon had 3 points off turnovers.  LSU had 20.  Turnovers and penalties killed Oregon.  If they don't clean that up really quick they will be in big trouble all year.



You don't think LSU defense dominated Oregon? If not, you're blind as a bat. 
LSU stuffed the run and shut down everything but Oregon's short passing game.



> LaMichael James had one of the worst games at Oregon with 18 carries for only 54 yards.


And it wasn't like Oregon just gave up the ball. LSU's defense stripped and intercepted those balls because the Oregon players misjudged the speed and aggressiveness of a top-notch SEC defense.



> The other LSU touchdown before halftime came when fill-in punt returner Barner fielded a punt inside the 5, took a couple of steps backs. That's when Tyrann Mathieu stripped the ball away, scooped it up after it bounced on the turf and took a couple of steps into the end zone.





> De'Anthony Thomas had his first fumble when big defensive end Sam Montgomery reached in and stripped the ball away. The ball popped directly into the hands of safety Eric Reid.
> 
> After Ford's 5-yard TD, Craig Loston punched the ball out of Thomas' hands, setting up Ware's 1-yard TD that made it 30-10 after Mitchell was called for pass interference in the end zone.



That's three stripped balls and an interception that LSU took away from your mighty Ducks.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You don't think LSU defense dominated Oregon? If not, you're blind as a bat.
> LSU stuffed the run and shut down everything but Oregon's short passing game.
> 
> 
> ...



You are hilarious.  The first stripped ball came because Barner made a stupid play and tried to return a ball he should have called fair catch on.  It wasn't LSU's speed and aggressiveness, it was a stupid play by Barner.  Two of the stripped fumbles came from a true freshman in his first college football game ever!  Those are mistakes veteran players don't make.  It wasn't LSU's dominate defense, it was inexperience. If were going to talk about Dominate D's, explain to me why LSU only gained 273 yards against Oregon's D, while Oregon gained 335 yards against the supposed dominate LSU D?  Giving up 335 yards aint dominate.  I don't care how you try to spin it.   

Again, I give credit to LSU, their D line stuffed the run, but Oregon helped them out by shooting themselves in the foot and turning the ball over.  The interception was great D by LSU.  But the other 3 turnovers were poor decision making and ball carrying.   You don't score 40 points with only 273 yards total offense without having help.  You can't make those mistakes and expect to beat a good team.  LSU played very well and took care of the ball.  Oregon didn't.  LSU was a better team yesterday and didn't make mistakes.  Oregon... Not so much.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 4, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> Sorry bud.. Just because I said I would have doesn't mean that I did.  So no LSU avatar for me.  Too bad for you I guess.  I give LSU credit.  They played a very good no mistake, well coached game.   They will be pretty hard to beat if they keep that up. Oregon made way too many mistakes.



Yeah, that's about what I expected from you... 

I know you saw the post about the bet, and I know that you haven't logged on all week, but then you just happen to log on minutes after the game was over to tell me that you "would have" accepted the bet. Yeah right.... 

Weak sauce man, that's really weak sauce...


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Yeah, that's about what I expected from you...
> 
> I know you saw the post about the bet, and I know that you haven't logged on all week, but then you just happen to log on minutes after the game was over to tell me that you "would have" accepted the bet. Yeah right....
> 
> Weak sauce man, that's really weak sauce...



I only saw the post last night when I checked your PM and got online for the first time to check flights to get back to GA today.  I hadn't been online all week, and didn't see your PM or your post.  I have no reason to hide or lie to you.  I flew into Portland on Sunday and was fishing and camping with my dad all week on the Columbia river.  Believe me, when Im fishing the last thing on my mind is getting online.  You should try it sometime.   We fished for 7 hours yesterday before making the 2 hr drive back to my parents house.  We cleaned up the boat, the motorhome, and went to the local hang out to watch the game during the second quarter.  Caught bits and pieces of the first quarter when we were unloading stuff.  Only reason Im online now is because 5 hour flights are pretty boring at 35,000 ft.  So you might think you know, but you don't!     BTW.. You've been on GON a while.  You should know I have no problem with an avatar bet.  I had that ugly goofy Auburn avatar for a month after the BCS championship game.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 4, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> I only saw the post last night when I checked your PM and got online for the first time to check flights to get back to GA today.  I hadn't been online all week, and didn't see your PM or your post.  I have no reason to hide or lie to you.  I flew into Portland on Sunday and was fishing and camping with my dad all week on the Columbia river.  Believe me, when Im fishing the last thing on my mind is getting online.  You should try it sometime.   We fished for 7 hours yesterday before making the 2 hr drive back to my parents house.  We cleaned up the boat, the motorhome, and went to the local hang out to watch the game during the second quarter.  Caught bits and pieces of the first quarter when we were unloading stuff.  Only reason Im online now is because 5 hour flights are pretty boring at 35,000 ft.  So you might think you know, but you don't!



Whatever dude... 

Just man up and admit that you were afraid to make the bet. That's all I'm asking. 

As for the game, I thought it was a great matchup between two very fast teams. I would have liked to have seen it with all the suspended player on each team playing though.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Whatever dude...
> 
> Just man up and admit that you were afraid to make the bet. That's all I'm asking.



Dude... I would have made the bet.  If I tell you Im going to do something, Im going to do it.  Im a man of my word.  When I tell you I didn't see it until after the game, you can bet your but that Im telling you the truth.  I talk lots of smack with you guys, and I would have taken the bet just for fun of keeping things fun.  I wouldn't have cared if I had to have an ugly LSU avatar for the season.  You want me to say I was afraid to make the bet, but I wasn't.  I simply didn't see it until after the game was over.  Heck, I would have missed the game completely if I could have stayed fishing.  I love college football, but I LOVE salmon fishing with my dad.  The last thing on my mind when I was camping and fishing was checking GON.. I told you a couple weeks ago I was going to be salmon fishing. You should have made the bet before I left.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 4, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> Dude... I would have made the bet.  If I tell you Im going to do something, Im going to do it.  Im a man of my word.  When I tell you I didn't see it until after the game, you can bet your but that Im telling you the truth.  I talk lots of smack with you guys, and I would have taken the bet just for fun of keeping things fun.  I wouldn't have cared if I had to have an ugly LSU avatar for the season.  You want me to say I was afraid to make the bet, but I wasn't.  I simply didn't see it until after the game was over.  Heck, I would have missed the game completely if I could have stayed fishing.  I love college football, but I LOVE salmon fishing with my dad.  The last thing on my mind when I was camping and fishing was checking GON.. I told you a couple weeks ago I was going to be salmon fishing. You should have made the bet before I left.



Yeah... okay.... whatever....


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 4, 2011)

JJ did say that he would be out fishing last week,...I'll vouch for that, but JJ, come on man, really? Barner did as he usually does, turned to outrun the LSU containmen...he lost, but yea it was stupid.
Thomas got drilled and striped because of his size, he simply couldn't hold on...that may change with some time in the weight room, but it is what it is.
LeMichael looked slow an unsure after a few times in the line.

JJ, you once said that Oregon was primarily a run oriented offense...well both Auburn and LSU held the rushing yards to well under 100, dink and dunk passing yds don't put many points on the board, LSU dominated...and the last Oregon score was meaningless.
So, after vouching for you, I've gotta give props to Les, Tigers thumped the Ducks.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 4, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> JJ did say that he would be out fishing last week,...I'll vouch for that, but JJ, come on man, really? Barner did as he usually does, turned to outrun the LSU containmen...he lost, but yea it was stupid.
> Thomas got drilled and striped because of his size, he simply couldn't hold on...that may change with some time in the weight room, but it is what it is.
> LeMichael looked slow an unsure after a few times in the line.
> 
> ...



I gave LSU credit.  They absolutely dominated Oregon's run game.  What I said was Oregon didn't help themselves.  If Oregon didn't give up 4 turnovers and kill themselves with stupid flags, it would have been a much better game.  LSU beat Oregon, plane and simple.  This wasn't the NC game last year where Oregon had a couple game changing calls go against them.  LSU showed up to play, and Oregon didn't.   What I saw was an LSU team who was simply better coached then Oregon.  Oregon's D had no problem containing LSU's offense.  Heck, they held them to under 300 yards.   Oregon's guys were on the sidelines cramping and tired.  That's not the way it usually goes for Oregon.  LSU simply didn't make any mistakes and played good solid football.  Oregon made lots of mistakes and their O line got killed.  Oregon's O line was one of the big question marks.  I don't think they will win the Pac 10.  They could be in trouble when Stanford or Washington come calling.  Both UW and Stanford have big strong fast D lines (even if UW did play absolutely horrible against a really good FCS Eastern Washington team) like LSU.  I think LSU exposed Oregon's weekness.  If their O line doesn't get better fast, they are in trouble.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Yeah... okay.... whatever....



Just so you know Les.. My battery is going to die pretty quick.  I probably won't be online again till tomorrow since Im going to spend the afternoon with my wife grilling fresh salmon.  Ive been gone all week and the last thing she is going to want is me arguing with you on GON. SO, if you have any more avatar bets that need to be delt with immediately, you better tell me quick.  I don't want you to accuse me of ignoring your bets.  I can see your a little fragile and can't handle me not paying attention to you.


----------



## JWF III (Sep 4, 2011)

> You don't score 40 points with only 273 yards total offense without having help.



That help came in the form of great defense. Yards don't win a football game. The defense gave the Tigers the ball with great field position. It's hard to rack up a lot of yards when you only have to go 20-30 yards to the endzone. (And in one case, the O didn't even have to step on the field.)



> LeMichael looked slow an unsure after a few times in the line.



My favorite play of the game was when he got run down, from behind, by a 6-5 240# DEFENSIVE END. That shows team speed, not simply just player speed. Mingo could start in any linebacker or DB crew in the nation, but LSU has even better speed already in those positions. 

I'm not sure who originally said it, but my old DCs (both HS&college) favorite qoute was "offense wins games, but defense wins championships".

So what SEC team gets it this year? LSU? Bama? Ark? SC? FL? GA? Even though I'm a fan, yes, that last one was a joke. I've seen peewee games with FAR fewer missed tackles than the Dawgs had. Downright shameful of a defensive performance.

Wyman


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 4, 2011)

*So interesting to go back and look at all the old smack talk*



Jetjockey said:


> LSU has absolutely no idea what UO is going to bring into this game.  LSU is going to have their hands full against UO, and against UW the next year.



The only thing LSU had their hands full with was all those stripped balls and that interception from Oregon. 



Les Miles said:


> LSU returns 8 starters on offense, 7 on defense and their defense will be faster than you think. This isn't Auburn with one key player that totes the bulk of the load for the offense... this is a loaded LSU team with plenty of weapons. Go do some homework and see for yourself.
> 
> I predict a rude awakening for the Ducks come September and LSU's record vs the PAC-10 improves to 14-3.



LSU is 14-3 all-time against the PAC-12 



Jetjockey said:


> Dude, Oregon is stacked depth wise, or did you forget that Oregon absolutely shut down Cam Newton's running game?  They went after 1 guy, and they got him.  Plus, they return the 2 players who will be preseason favorites to win the Heisman, something LSU doesn't have.  You aren't going to know what Oregon is going to bring offensively when you play them.  Are they going to run, or throw?  Or are they going to do both?  Oregon will continue the fast paced game that allowed them to crush Tenn last year and will allow their D to dominate late in the game, just like they did to AU.



How'd that work out for ya JJ?? 



Jetjockey said:


> I think Oregon's going to be just fine against LSU.



Do you call an embarrassing 40-27 beating on a national tv fine??? 



Les Miles said:


> Now as far as LSU, you keep thinking that it'll be a cakewalk down in Dallas for the Ducks. LSU loves to beat teams with that kind of smug and arrogant attitude...



Point proven.... LSU smashed the Ducks 



Jetjockey said:


> Your the one who said LSU was going to "maul" Oregon because LSU has so many returning starters.  I just explained to you that LSU has exactly 2 more returning starters then Oregon, and you don't have the top running back in the country.  And if you were to really break it down, Im pretty sure Oregon is returning a lot more guys who have more playing time then LSU.
> 
> I think its going to be a great game, and I don't think UO's running game is going to get shut down, but even if it does, Thomas has the ability to win a game with his arm.



LSU held the top running back in the country to 54 yards and Barner to 7 yards while knocking both out of the game. 
So yeah, I think they pretty much shut down the Duck's running game. 

The LSU secondary also shut down Thomas except for dinks & dunks. 

Oh and Tharold Simon says thanks for the interception. 



Jetjockey said:


> When LSU played UW in 09 and only put up 321 yards total offense to UW's 478, and got beat in ever stat of the game (except turnovers and penalties, the reason LSU won the game), that was a good performance by LSU's D.......  Got it.. It all makes sense now.



FYI - LSU held Oregon to 95 yards rushing and 335 total yards of offense along with 4 turnovers and 12 penalties for 95 yards against Oregon while LSU only needed 273 yards to hang 40 points on the Ducks. Do you see a pattern emerging here? 



Les Miles said:


> LSU's is expected to be a much stronger team this year. Oregon will see that on the field in 202 days when they hit that brick wall...



LaMichael James was held to 54 yards rushing by that brick wall... 



Les Miles said:


> 199 days until Jet Jockey switches to a NEW favorite team for the 2011 football season



The day after the game and you're already on that Boise State bandwagon. 



Les Miles said:


> LSU will be loaded this year, with plenty of returning starters and a defense that will show Oregon what real speed is.
> 
> Oh and no need to be fancy when the game plan is to run slap over the duckies.



Point proven. James was run down from behind by a 6-5 240lb DE 

And not one but two LSU RB's had near 100 yd games against the Duck defense. 



			
				Les Miles said:
			
		

> LSU is a second half team. They are deep enough to handle Oregon easily on the O-line and RB.



LSU won the game in the second half just as I predicted. 



			
				Les Miles said:
			
		

> First off, LSU isn't Auburn. All due respect, Auburn wasn't the greatest in defense last year. LSU will have a much better and faster defense, a better D-line, and an excellent secondary. LSU has always had a good defense. It's fast and it's nasty. Just ask some of the other SEC fans here.



I think the results speak for themselves don't you JJ??? 



			
				Les Miles said:
			
		

> As far as LSU's O-line handling the substitutions and the heat... you've obviously never been to Baton Rouge in August. It's a brutal, humid heat. I predict they will do just fine inside of Cowboy Stadium. Especially if the roof is closed and the A/C is kicking.



It was actually the Oregon players who had more problems with the heat and cramps than LSU. And that was inside an air-conditioned stadium. 



			
				Les Miles; said:
			
		

> Again, LSU has the size/strength advantage on the O-line to dominate the running attack. We also have 4-5 running backs that can take a snap now. Spencer Ware & Michael Ford are the main two.



LSU's Ford & Ware were the games leading rushers... not Oregon's LaMichael James. 



			
				Les Miles; said:
			
		

> Ripper has some great points. LSU will have one of the best secondaries in the country. And you can expect the line to blitz often and dominate the run attack.



DB's Moe Claiborn, Tharold Simon, and Tryann Mathieu played lights out last night. Nickelback Mathieu could be as good or better than Patrick Peterson.



			
				Les Miles; said:
			
		

> Likewise, Oregon has no idea what LSU will bring to the game. We return more starters, the team is loaded with talent and QB play is really the one question mark. I predict the Ducks and you are in for a rude awakening.



Jarrett Lee did what he needed to do to win the game. I am proud of the 5th year senior. 



			
				Les Miles; said:
			
		

> Yep, the game-plan will be to run right at the Ducks and run them slap over.



So let it be written, so let it be done... 



			
				Les Miles; said:
			
		

> LSU has enough backs to run at Oregon all day long. Depth is not a problem at all.



Again... Michael Ford and Spencer Ware both had a great game with 96 & 99 yards of rushing. 



			
				Les Miles; said:
			
		

> LSU will do fine against the guy who really wanted to play at LSU anyway. (That would be Thomas who is LSU star receiver Russell Shepard's cousin and a former LSU commit)



The LSU secondary did a great job of not giving up the big plays. 



Les Miles said:


> LSU is built for speed on defense. Your duckies will find this out in 23 days.



Yawn.... tired of saying this...



brownceluse said:


> Good luck tonight Tigers! Eat some duck tonight!!!



Duck taste soooo good. Mmmm mmmm!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> The only thing LSU had their hands full with was all those stripped balls and that interception from Oregon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, most epic quote post of all time.


The spinjockey didn't take long to start talking if's and but's...



Congrats on your win Les.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 6, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> Wow, most epic quote post of all time.
> 
> 
> The spinjockey didn't take long to start talking if's and but's...
> ...



The thing Les can't get over is that LSU beat Oregon because Oregon wasn't prepared and didn't play good football.  And that is a very good reason to win a football game.  Its that simple.  Is he going to tell me that Washington was a better team then Nebraska when they beat them in the Holliday Bowl last year?  Even though Nebraska crushed them the first time?  Probably not!  Nebraska wasn't prepared and didn't play good football.............  You simply don't turn the ball over 4 times and give up almost 100 yards to penalties and win football games.  Les can't get over the fact that I gave LSU credit for being prepared and playing great mistake free football.  Oregon didn't.   It wasn't LSU's wonderful speed, or their dominance.  It was the fact that Oregon didn't play very good, and wasn't prepared.    Thats a very good reason for LSU to win.  There's no spin.  I give LSU all the credit in the world.  LSU played better then Oregon and they won.  Thats not spinning anything.  He just wants me to give credit to LSU for their speed, their size, and a supposidly dominating win.  If Oregon had played well, not turned the ball over 4 times and penalized themselves for nearly 100 yards, Id agree with him.  But even with how horrible Oregon played, they outgained LSU in yardage, and Oregon's D held LSU to less then 300 yards of offense.  Gaining less then 300 yards while giving up over 300 yards isn't dominating.   A dominating performance would have been 400+ yards of offense by LSU while holding Oregon to less then 200 yards..  And that didn't happen!

The BSU win vs UGA was a dominating performance.  With the exception of one 80 yard run, BSU beat UGA up and down the field.  Both teams had one turnover and both teams had within 30 yards of penalties of eachother.  One nice run made the game look closer then it was.  But UGA didn't beat themselves with stupid turnovers and penalties, they just got beat.   BSU's stats were better then UGA's in every aspect of the game.  However, Oregon outgained LSU and had a better third down conversion rate completeing nearly 50% of their third downs.  The stat the killed Oregon was nearly 50 yards more in penalties, and 4 turnovers.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 6, 2011)

The turnovers were forced.
The LSU DB's dwarfed the duck skill players...all of them, and were at least as fast if not faster.
LSU made Oregon a one dimensional offense, shut down the run totally, frustration and fatigue combined with lack of size caused the ducks to press and make mistakes.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 7, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> Wow, most epic quote post of all time.
> 
> The spinjockey didn't take long to start talking if's and but's...
> 
> Congrats on your win Les.



Thanks! It was a great game and I am glad that they slapped those tree-huggers from Oregon around.

JetJockey can spin all he wants but he can't dispute LSU's 14-3 all-time record against the PAC-10. 

Like my new sig line?


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 9, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> The thing Les can't get over is that LSU beat Oregon because Oregon wasn't prepared and didn't play good football.  And that is a very good reason to win a football game.  Its that simple.  You simply don't turn the ball over 4 times and give up almost 100 yards to penalties and win football games.  Les can't get over the fact that I gave LSU credit for being prepared and playing great mistake free football.  Oregon didn't.   It wasn't LSU's wonderful speed, or their dominance.  It was the fact that Oregon didn't play very good, and wasn't prepared.    Thats a very good reason for LSU to win.  There's no spin.  I give LSU all the credit in the world.  LSU played better then Oregon and they won.  Thats not spinning anything.  He just wants me to give credit to LSU for their speed, their size, and a supposidly dominating win.  If Oregon had played well, not turned the ball over 4 times and penalized themselves for nearly 100 yards, I'd agree with him.  But even with how horrible Oregon played, they outgained LSU in yardage, and Oregon's D held LSU to less then 300 yards of offense.  Gaining less then 300 yards while giving up over 300 yards isn't dominating.   A dominating performance would have been 400+ yards of offense by LSU while holding Oregon to less then 200 yards..  And that didn't happen!
> 
> Oregon outgained LSU and had a better third down conversion rate completeing nearly 50% of their third downs.  The stat the killed Oregon was nearly 50 yards more in penalties, and 4 turnovers.



Dude you have no idea what you're talking about. I'm not hung  up on anything because my team beat your Ducks in a most convincing fashion in the biggest game of the year (so far). 

The Ducks had a year to prepare for this game, so no excuses there about poor play or not being prepared.

You get on here and want to make excuses for Oregon's poor play but the fact remains is that LSU dominated your team. The LSU defense shut Oregon down with less than a 100 yards rushing, and no credible long-threat passing game.

And LSU doesn't need a bunch of offensive yards when the defense forced, yes forced, those turnovers and gave the Tiger offense a short field all game long. 

Blabber all you want about unpreparedness, poor play, and turnovers. Everyone else in the country, including all the national sports media, and even homers like you, knows the truth... Oregon got whipped by LSU last Saturday night.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey JJ, just another example of reality for ya! Take the binders off man! 

A look back at what happened this weekend in the Pacific 12 Conference:

What we learned: That Oregon is developing a reputation as a big-game flopper. 
LSU slapped the Ducks around in a 40-27 victory in ostensibly neutral Arlington, Texas, 
the fourth time since 2009 Oregon has come up small in a major showdown.

-Boise State 19, Oregon 8 in the 2009 opener.

-Ohio State 26, Oregon 17 in the 2009 Rose Bowl.

-Auburn 22, Oregon 19 in the 2010 BCS title game.

-And now LSU, minus two of its best (suspended) players, looking bigger, faster and stronger than the Pac-12 preseason favorite.

Source: http://content.usatoday.com/communi...Rewind-Oregon-falters-USC-gets-scare-545952/1


----------



## Drexal (Sep 10, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> The thing Les can't get over is that LSU beat Oregon because Oregon wasn't prepared and didn't play good football.  And that is a very good reason to win a football game.  Its that simple.  Is he going to tell me that Washington was a better team then Nebraska when they beat them in the Holliday Bowl last year?  Even though Nebraska crushed them the first time?  Probably not!  Nebraska wasn't prepared and didn't play good football.............  You simply don't turn the ball over 4 times and give up almost 100 yards to penalties and win football games.  Les can't get over the fact that I gave LSU credit for being prepared and playing great mistake free football.  Oregon didn't.   It wasn't LSU's wonderful speed, or their dominance.  It was the fact that Oregon didn't play very good, and wasn't prepared.    Thats a very good reason for LSU to win.  There's no spin.  I give LSU all the credit in the world.  LSU played better then Oregon and they won.  Thats not spinning anything.  He just wants me to give credit to LSU for their speed, their size, and a supposidly dominating win.  If Oregon had played well, not turned the ball over 4 times and penalized themselves for nearly 100 yards, Id agree with him.  But even with how horrible Oregon played, they outgained LSU in yardage, and Oregon's D held LSU to less then 300 yards of offense.  Gaining less then 300 yards while giving up over 300 yards isn't dominating.   A dominating performance would have been 400+ yards of offense by LSU while holding Oregon to less then 200 yards..  And that didn't happen!
> 
> The BSU win vs UGA was a dominating performance.  With the exception of one 80 yard run, BSU beat UGA up and down the field.  Both teams had one turnover and both teams had within 30 yards of penalties of eachother.  One nice run made the game look closer then it was.  But UGA didn't beat themselves with stupid turnovers and penalties, they just got beat.   BSU's stats were better then UGA's in every aspect of the game.  However, Oregon outgained LSU and had a better third down conversion rate completeing nearly 50% of their third downs.  The stat the killed Oregon was nearly 50 yards more in penalties, and 4 turnovers.



40-27... that's what was dominating.  A defensive smackdown over a team that averaged over 50 pnts a game last year... that was dominating.  Offensive-wise, LSU's running game matched Oregon's passing game...  and LSU's ground game was the PLAN.  There are many dimensions to a game, but stats don't mean squat in the end... it's the final score. 40-27 BTW


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 14, 2011)

Glenn Guilbeau: Oregon never knew what hit it

ARLINGTON, Texas – Oregon’s eight seconds of no-huddle offense took a standing eight count Saturday night.

LSU’s defense was quicker and deadlier in a 40-27 victory in front of 87,711 at Cowboys Stadium.

The third-ranked Ducks, who pride themselves on getting off plays within eight seconds of one another, did something they rarely do just before a snap against the Tigers. A confused quarterback Darron Thomas, perhaps troubled by the crowd noise at Tiger Stadium Northwest or just wondering what might work against more speed than he has ever seen on the other side, called a timeout at the line. Oregon never does that.

Oregon, which led the nation in 2010 with 47 points a game and kicked only two field goals in the first quarter through 13 games last season, kicked two field goals in the first quarter Saturday for a 6-3 lead.

Oregon, which led the nation in total offense with 530 yards a game last season, gained just 15 yards in the third quarter Saturday when LSU put the game away with defense and took a 30-13 lead. The Ducks finished with 335 yards, but most of those were academic as the game was already decided.

LaMichael James, Oregon’s tailback who led the nation in 2010 with 144 yards a game, had one carry for zero yards in the third period and finished with a mere 54 on 18 carries and a 3.0-yard average. For the all-time leading rusher in Oregon history, it was one of his worst games.

LSU struggled on offense in the early going behind new starting quarterback Jarrett Lee, but it ended up playing efficiently and systematically drowned the Ducks with an all too powerful running game.

Meanwhile, LSU defenders were running down and running by the team from Nike with swoosh after swoosh. Uniforms do not make the athlete faster. On this night, the pretty green just hit the ground faster.

Even backup linebacker Tahj Jones ran down a Duck returner just when he looked like he might break it.

The likes of a Tyrann Mathieu, though, Oregon has never seen. The Ducks were leading 6-3 early in the second quarter and had just forced a second punt from the Tigers. Oregon returner Kenjon Barner made a silly mistake. With Mathieu roaring toward him, Barner decided to catch a punt. Mathieu converged on him as if he was a blindsided quarterback. Barner starting running backwards and right into Mathieu’s proverbial hands. Mathieu hit him, and for the sixth time in the sophomore’s career, forced a fumble. Mathieu recovered it, giving him four of those in his career, and ran the remaining 3 yards for the touchdown and 9-6 lead.

LSU went to halftime up 16-13 after Lee put together his best drive of the half, completing 2 of 3 passes for 32 yards, including a third-and-12 conversion to tight end Deangelo Peterson for 18 yards to the Oregon 23. On third-and-six, Lee three a non-defendable pass to wide receiver Rueben Randle’s right shoulder for a 10-yard touchdown with 44 seconds to play in the second quarter for a 16-13 lead.

The defense took over in the third quarter, forcing a three-and-out on Oregon’s first possession of the third quarter – another rarity for the Ducks. Oregon’s next possession was disastrous. On third-and-two from its 14, tailback De’Anthony Thomas got the ball, but defensive end Sam Montgomery stripped the ball. Safety Eric Reid recovered at the Ducks’ 21.

Four straight runs by Spencer Ware got LSU to 5. Michael Ford took it from there for a 23-13 lead with 6:23 to go in the period. Safety Craig Loston, who would start anywhere else in America, stripped Thomas again on the kickoff. Ron Brooks recovered at the Oregon 41.

Lee, growing more confident now, found Peterson again for 29 yards to the 8. Five plays later, Ware scored from the 1 and it was 30-13.

Ballgame.

The Ducks did not know what hit them.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 14, 2011)

Drexal said:


> 40-27... that's what was dominating.  A defensive smackdown over a team that averaged over 50 pnts a game last year... that was dominating.  Offensive-wise, LSU's running game matched Oregon's passing game...  and LSU's ground game was the PLAN.  There are many dimensions to a game, but stats don't mean squat in the end... it's the final score. 40-27 BTW



JJ is in denial. Like I said before, he has tucked tail and probably won't be around much until his new band-wagon team starts making headlines. 

APB out for JetJockey!!!​


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 14, 2011)

Can't believe this thread is still around!


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> JJ is in denial. Like I said before, he has tucked tail and probably won't be around much until his new band-wagon team starts making headlines.
> 
> APB out for JetJockey!!!​



Tucked tail?  No I haven't.  Again, you just cant figure out that some people have a life outside GON.  I think its funny that you cant stand me ignoring you.. Or in this case, when Im away.  I guess next time Ill PM you to let you know my schedule.  But FYI, I was in Austin last weekend for the UT vs BYU game and then headed up to South Dakota Monday to run bird dogs.  I got online a few times to look at the bird hunting forum, but wasn't on long enough to look here.  But don't worry, Im back, and I still think Oregon lost because they weren't prepared.  Not because LSU was some physically dominating team with much better players.  Oregon got beat because they weren't prepared to play and they shot themselves in the foot with 4 turnovers and nearly 100 yards of penalties.  You just can't handle that.




GAranger1403 said:


> Can't believe this thread is still around!



Me neither...  Kinda funny though!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 16, 2011)

they lost because LSU shut down the running game for Oregon. Last seasom the Ducks avg. 270+- yards a game LSU held them to 80+-.. Bottom Line LSU out D'd them


----------



## Drexal (Sep 18, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> I still think Oregon lost because they weren't prepared.  Not because LSU was some physically dominating team with much better players.  Oregon got beat because they weren't prepared to play and they shot themselves in the foot with 4 turnovers and nearly 100 yards of penalties.



You're right... they weren't prepared (perhaps they needed more than the WHOLE off season).  And you're wrong... they were NOT prepared BECAUSE of a physically dominating LSU team that caused them to make penalties and turn the ball over.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 18, 2011)

Drexal said:


> You're right... they weren't prepared (perhaps they needed more than the WHOLE off season).  And you're wrong... they were NOT prepared BECAUSE of a physically dominating LSU team that caused them to make penalties and turn the ball over.



JetJockey is in denial. Everyone in the country knows that LSU slapped Oregon around that night. 

He is the only one not "man enough" to admit that fact...


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 18, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> JetJockey is in denial. Everyone in the country knows that LSU slapped Oregon around that night.
> 
> He is the only one not "man enough" to admit that fact...



Hey Les.. Whos a better football team, Washington or Nebraska?


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 20, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> Hey Les.. Whos a better football team, Washington or Nebraska?



Who cares? 

LSU beat your Ducks soundly.... get over it!


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Who cares?
> 
> LSU beat your Ducks soundly.... get over it!




Not nearly as soundly as Nebraska crushed Washington last year the first time they played.  Howed that work out for Nebraska in the Holiday Bowl?


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 20, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> Not nearly as soundly as Nebraska crushed Washington last year the first time they played.  Howed that work out for Nebraska in the Holiday Bowl?



Nebraska beat Washington 56-21 last September.
Washington beat Nebraska 19-7 in the bowl game.
Nebraska beat Washington 51-38 this past weekend.

That has nothing to do with the beating that LSU gave Oregon and the discussion in this thread...


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Nebraska beat Washington 56-21 last September.
> Washington beat Nebraska 19-7 in the bowl game.
> Nebraska beat Washington 51-38 this past weekend.
> 
> That has nothing to do with the beating that LSU gave Oregon and the discussion in this thread...



Sure it does.  UW beat Nebraska in the Holiday Bowl because Nebraska didn't come prepared to play.  Nebraska was penalized 12 times for 102 yards and turned the ball over twice (sort of like Oregon did against LSU)  Washington didn't turn the ball over and they didn't make stupid penalties (like LSU did against Oregon).  Nebraska was a better football team that destroyed the UW the first time they played them, yet they lost the second time because they weren't prepared, and they didn't play solid football.  Nebraska is, and was a better team then Washington, but Washington managed to beat them.. I wonder why?....  Oregon played like crud when they faced LSU.  They turned the ball over 4 times and made stupid mistakes.   It wasn't LSU dominance, it was Oregon not playing good football.  They shot themselves in the foot more then LSU dominated them.  Oregon outgained LSU by more then 60 yards!  You don't win the yardage battle by over 60 yards and lose by 13 points because you got dominated.  You lose the game because you play unsound football, give up stupid penalties, and give the other team the ball 4 different times...  If LSU had outgained Oregon, Oregon hadn't penalized themselves for more then double the yards of LSU, and they hadn't turned the ball over 3 more times.. Id give LSU all the credit in the world.  As it stands, that didn't happen.   Oregon beat LSU in most of the good stats except the two bad stats, turnovers and penalties.  LSU won those two hands down, and they won the game.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 20, 2011)

JJ,
after the embarrassment of the NC loss, Oregon should have been prepared out the ying yang, but in the words of the illustrious Mr Tyson,..."everybody's got a plan till they get hit in the mouff"
Oregon shot themselves in the foot for sure, but they got rattled and made poor decisions as well, and the little "mighty-mite" got rocked and had the ball taken from him plain and simple.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 20, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> It wasn't LSU dominance, it was Oregon not playing good football.



Yeah...you keep telling yourself that... maybe one day you will actually start to believe it.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 20, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> JJ,
> after the embarrassment of the NC loss, Oregon should have been prepared out the ying yang, but in the words of the illustrious Mr Tyson,..."everybody's got a plan till they get hit in the mouff"
> Oregon shot themselves in the foot for sure, but they got rattled and made poor decisions as well, and the little "mighty-mite" got rocked and had the ball taken from him plain and simple.



Your right.. They should have been.  But they weren't.  "Mighty-Mite" got rocked because #1 and #2 RB were on the bench with cramps.  Having several guys on the sidelines cramping up is a sure sign the team wasn't ready to play.........   UW's D absolutely dominated Nebraska's offense in the Holiday bowl last year.  Everyone knew Nebraska's O was better then UW's D, it wasn't really even close.. But Nebraska came in cocky and unprepared, and got knocked in the mouth by a team they should have handled easily.  More power to Washington, but they werent a better team then Nebraska... Nebraska just wasn't prepared to play, and UW was.  And Im a huge UW fan.. So I have no problem calling it how I honestly see it.  If Oregon had played smart football, not turned the ball over 4 times, and hadn't penalized themselves over and over again, Id be giving LSU all the credit in the world.. But again, thats not how it happened.  Just like I didn't give UW a ton of credit for beating Nebraska in the Holiday Bowl.  UW won more because Nebraska overlooked them then UW being a better team... And again, I have no problem admitting that.  But Ill also say that UW is really starting to look good.  One more year and I think they will be in the thick of things.  They have a ton of stud Freshman and Sophmores on that team..... Here's two names to remember Les... Your going to see a lot of them.. Keith Price and  Austin Seferian-Jenkins....... Im not saying UW will beat LSU next year, but you better be ready.  Because Sarkisian is slowly starting to build a program that could make Pete Carrol envious.  And there aint many Jr's or Sr's on the team.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 20, 2011)

Boise may be a better horse to ride ...

by the way, nice point


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 20, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Boise may be a better horse to ride ...
> 
> by the way, nice point



No doubt.  Oregon needs some help on their lines right now.   But to be hones, BSU is getting boring.  They can't beat anyone because of their horrible schedule.  Im still pulling for UW though.. Sarkisian is doing some pretty good things over there.  Shouldn't be too hard to do after gutting USC's old coaching staff.....  At times they looked really, really good against Nebraska.  They just aren't good enough to overcome things that don't always go their way yet.  Take away the botched call that cost them 7, and a stupid fumble and they were right with Nebraska.  But they are still really, really young.


----------



## Drexal (Sep 21, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> Sure it does.  UW beat Nebraska in the Holiday Bowl because Nebraska didn't come prepared to play.  Nebraska was penalized 12 times for 102 yards and turned the ball over twice (sort of like Oregon did against LSU)  Washington didn't turn the ball over and they didn't make stupid penalties (like LSU did against Oregon).  Nebraska was a better football team that destroyed the UW the first time they played them, yet they lost the second time because they weren't prepared, and they didn't play solid football.  Nebraska is, and was a better team then Washington, but Washington managed to beat them.. I wonder why?....  Oregon played like crud when they faced LSU.  They turned the ball over 4 times and made stupid mistakes.   It wasn't LSU dominance, it was Oregon not playing good football.  They shot themselves in the foot more then LSU dominated them.  Oregon outgained LSU by more then 60 yards!  You don't win the yardage battle by over 60 yards and lose by 13 points because you got dominated.  You lose the game because you play unsound football, give up stupid penalties, and give the other team the ball 4 different times...  If LSU had outgained Oregon, Oregon hadn't penalized themselves for more then double the yards of LSU, and they hadn't turned the ball over 3 more times.. Id give LSU all the credit in the world.  As it stands, that didn't happen.   Oregon beat LSU in most of the good stats except the two bad stats, turnovers and penalties.  LSU won those two hands down, and they won the game.



First off... if the Ducks didn't show up prepared, they were just plain stupid.  How does a team lose the NC, then not prepare to win the very next game... the first game of the season... the game that puts them right back in contention for another NC game?  I think we all know how the BCS works (like it or not) and how important it is to win every game.  Wisconsin, OU and Boise have a good shot at not losing any games this season, so that one loss just might keep Oregon out of the NC.

But truthfully, I think they did prepare.  They wanted to win and thought they could win and had a game plan... LSU's game plan was just better.  It worked and Oregon's didn't.  LSU's defense was dominate and it threw the Duck off.  

Look at the Ducks vs other teams compared to against the Tigers.  How many times (last season, start of this season) did someone score 40 points on the Ducks?  How many times did a team hold the ducks to 27 or fewer points?  IF, they went into the LSU game with business as usual, it's no wonder they lost... but it's still no excuse.  And it doesn't make them a better team that just didn't play well.

And a little on your stats argument... Take away that last token drive for a TD and that'll account for the only "good" stat that the Ducks own.  Yea, that's right... after LSU was up by 20 pts and started playing soft, the Duck drove it down in the final minutes of the game to account for 70 yds and a score.


BTW, the Ducks didn't turn the ball over... the Tigers TOOK it from them.  Make all the excuses you want... the Ducks got owned.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 21, 2011)

Drexal said:


> First off... if the Ducks didn't show up prepared, they were just plain stupid.



Thats exactly correct, and about the only thing you said that makes sense.  They were stupid, and they weren't prepared.  Like I said early, when guys start cramping up its a sure sign the team wasn't ready to play.  Its up to the coach to get his team ready, and Kelly got outcoached by Miles.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 21, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> Thats exactly correct, and about the only thing you said that makes sense.  They were stupid, and they weren't prepared.  Like I said early, when guys start cramping up its a sure sign the team wasn't ready to play.  Its up to the coach to get his team ready, and Kelly got outcoached by Miles.



Yeah and LaMichael James got run down from behind by a 6-4 240lb DE.

That was superior athletes and skill, not coaching. 

Speed kills and defense wins championships... not statistics.


----------



## Drexal (Sep 22, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> Thats exactly correct, and about the only thing you said that makes sense.  They were stupid, and they weren't prepared.  Like I said early, when guys start cramping up its a sure sign the team wasn't ready to play.  Its up to the coach to get his team ready, and Kelly got outcoached by Miles.



Well, let me keep on not making sense... D Thomas required 54 attempts to accomplish a "stellar" 240 yd performance.  By far, his worst per attempt percentage over the last 2 years.  You think this had nothing to do with LSU's D?  Or do you attribute that to coaching as well?


----------



## Bad Company (Sep 22, 2011)

If the Ducks were not prepared physically and mentally to play LSU coming off of the big loss to an SEC team in their last game, NC, they have bigger problems than you think. How many losses to the SEC is it going to take before the Ducks realize they are going to have to pack a large lunch when they play an SEC top tier team?


----------

